# Conformation critique!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh wow, I can't even critique. From what I can see, he has near impeccable conformation! He's BEAUTIFUL. With a bit more muscle work and topline he's going to be a stunner! Congrats!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like him a lot!
Its so cute when he was 3 months old, his legs weren't black, but as a 3 year old they are.

He has one awesome ground covering trot!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I like him a lot!
> Its so cute when he was 3 months old, his legs weren't black, but as a 3 year old they are.
> 
> He has one awesome ground covering trot!


 I honestly didn't know if he was going to be bay or chestnut! He stayed that way up until about 10-12 months and then started going darker.

Thank you! Hopefully he keeps it undersaddle  He gets started in March


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

He looks fantastic, somethin' out of the comfomation books


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

UrbanCowgirl9 said:


> He looks fantastic, somethin' out of the comfomation books


 haha, i definitely wouldn't go that far!  but thank you!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

gorgeous!!!! he is amazing.. just stunning conformation!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

my god hes beautifull!!
His front pasterns are a wee tad long and hes still a tad bum high but he will probably even up a bit more. It looks like his neck may be tied in a bit low but it may just be his mane lol!

hes deffinatly got very nice confo! hes going to be a stunner undersaddle!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> my god hes beautifull!!
> His front pasterns are a wee tad long and hes still a tad bum high but he will probably even up a bit more. It looks like his neck may be tied in a bit low but it may just be his mane lol!
> 
> hes deffinatly got very nice confo! hes going to be a stunner undersaddle!


 thanks  I think he's lovely too, and I'm hoping he lives up to his promise 

its interesting that you say you think his neck ties in a bit low. when I look at him, I think that his neck is actually set a little higher than ideal


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's very nice. The shadows hide a lot of the lines though... do you have any pictures with more sun on the right side?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What's his breeding?
Very nice! I can't wait to see him in the show ring, are you going to have him out to anything this summer?


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> What's his breeding?
> Very nice! I can't wait to see him in the show ring, are you going to have him out to anything this summer?


He's a pure holsteiner, registered Oldenburg (never sure if I should call him holsteiner or oldenburg though )
He's by Cambridge out of a Caracas mare. He's also double bred to Cor de la Bryere 

And we'll have to see! I'd like to take him to a show or two, even to just have have look around. he's being started in march, so I guess it will have to depend how he goes!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he's adorable! I like him. Its going to be so exciting to see how he turns out undersaddle, nothing more exciting than having your own kid out there in the world. Great pics by the way. i LOVE to see the before and afters because its so neat to see how they turned out.
Great pics!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> He's very nice. The shadows hide a lot of the lines though... do you have any pictures with more sun on the right side?


 haha, probably not. this is the closest I've got:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's quite nice - certainly shows the Cor de la Bryere!! 
Love to see him in another 6 months, he'll have filled out more. 
Conformation-wise, he has a fairly straight shoulder, and long pasterns, short back (I like!) and nice bum. Clean legs, which is nice, I've seen a lot of CdlB babies be back at the knee.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> He's quite nice - certainly shows the Cor de la Bryere!!
> Love to see him in another 6 months, he'll have filled out more.
> Conformation-wise, he has a fairly straight shoulder, and long pasterns, short back (I like!) and nice bum. Clean legs, which is nice, I've seen a lot of CdlB babies be back at the knee.


 I will definitely be posting pics of him as he starts his training 
I've heard that about the Cord babies too, although all the ones that I have seen have been fairly straight, but that could have been because of the mare...



I got a message asking if I had a pic of him as a REAL baby.
I do. 3 hours old. he looked like a donkey


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> He's a pure holsteiner, registered Oldenburg (never sure if I should call him holsteiner or oldenburg though )
> He's by Cambridge out of a Caracas mare. He's also double bred to Cor de la Bryere
> 
> And we'll have to see! I'd like to take him to a show or two, even to just have have look around. he's being started in march, so I guess it will have to depend how he goes!


Awwe so we have nearly matching ponies!! Rowan is grand sired by CDLB on the bottom.
I hope he makes it out to some shows for a look around, I'd love to see him and you!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Awwe so we have nearly matching ponies!! Rowan is grand sired by CDLB on the bottom.
> I hope he makes it out to some shows for a look around, I'd love to see him and you!


 me thinks you'll need to hold my hand 
with the way things stand, I'll be taking both horses to their first ever show at the same time :shock:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> me thinks you'll need to hold my hand
> with the way things stand, I'll be taking both horses to their first ever show at the same time :shock:


If I'm not working or slaving away in the office, I will totally be there!! 
AJYR?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, he is grogeous!!!! he will grow up to be a stunning show horse.


----------

